# Specialization in Canada After M.B.B.S in Pakistan



## chinablue (Jan 22, 2012)

What exams to do you have to give after MBBS to be eligible to specialize in Canada? Is the exam somewhat USMLE like? What are all the steps to pass it? And how many years does post graduation in Canada take?
Also ,out of PLAB,USMLE and the Canadian exam (dont know the name),which one is the easiest? And does it matter ,in which medical college do you study ? Do some Pakistani med colleges give you an edge which might help you to pass these exams ,apart from AKU ofcourse?


----------

